
Show HN: Want some free virtual coins? Take this sort survey - sharemywin
http://www.1millioncoins.com
======
sharemywin
This is a side project I'm working on. Feel free to ask any questions or
comments.

------
anotheryou
wtf is it?

~~~
sharemywin
was going to be a trade network

